# Exterior SuperPaint without primer.



## Connecticut Painters (Nov 24, 2009)

I went to look at a job today and it had been about 6 years they said since they had last painted, they had painted it themselves. It wasn't in a bad condition and they told me they had not used primer at all. Most of it was bare wood they said and they went strait over with superpaint (they had an old can of it)
What surprises me is that it had actually lasted so long without primer. 
I thought only duration was self-priming, even that I've been spot priming.
Does superpaint have lots of adhesive??


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Connecticut Painters said:


> I went to look at a job today and it had been about 6 years they said since they had last painted, they had painted it themselves. It wasn't in a bad condition and they told me they had not used primer at all. Most of it was bare wood they said and they went strait over with superpaint (they had an old can of it)
> What surprises me is that it had actually lasted so long without primer.
> I thought only duration was self-priming, even that I've been spot priming.
> Does superpaint have lots of adhesive??


Not on fiberglass, PVC, pre-primed metal, aluminum or vinyl it doesn't. The rep that came out told me I needed to reprime the pre-primed metal door. Yeah right, why would I do that when all I had to do was switch product to one that sticks to whatever you put it on. 

On the other hand, there are wall paints that adhere to bare drywall better than primers. So I'm not surprised but I might be surprised if I was told the SP you can buy today was the same SP 6 years ago.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

There are quite a few products that can be used without primer, it depends on the substrate of course, and most products aren't marketed that way. Just because something might work, doesn't necessarily mean it will consistently.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

If you end up painting for them I wouldn't warranty it.


----------

